# Cpt 62362



## lkoch829 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am new to pain coding and our doc wants to bill for inpatient follow-up after the 62362 which they performed and billed for.  I believe the f/u visits should be global as 62362 has a 90 day global.  They want to bill 99231s for 6 days worth of work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## marvelh (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: CPT 62362*

The CPT code 62362 _Implantation or replacement of device for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion; programmable pump, including preparation of pump, with or without programming_ carries a 90 day global period that includes all normal post-operative care, including postoperative hospital visits....99231 - 99233 not separately billable for standard post op care in a surgical global period.


----------

